# Enza Waits



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

This is a painting that I did for the feral cat spay and neuter clinic's fundraising auction. I thought you guys would enjoy it.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice!


----------

